# need help in buying digital camera



## riskeyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

i have the budget of  8k n i want to buy a digital cameras. which have a great performance, good battery backup, n also with a good resolution..... one thing i can increase my budget up 10k not more than that .................... help meeeeeeee


----------



## srinivasdevulapally (Dec 29, 2008)

See this buddy...

www.technospot.net/blogs/canon-a580-best-digital-camera-under-10000-rs-inr/


----------

